# MacKenzie and Teddy: A bond like no other **CUTENESS ALERT**



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Aw! Thats about the cuttest thing ive ever seen!


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

How adoreable!! I actually got the chills while watching it.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Aw! Yay. Glad you guys liked it...


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i LOVED it i've always loved and envied their bond. and she is so young! imagine what it will be like through the years. it will only get stronger from there. and you are teaching her great morals and responsibilities while giving her the best long term friend she could ever ask for! = )


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank You lilkitty90. And you are very right, it's only going to get stronger. I am doing my best to teach her everything I know, and I also know that soon (very soon at this rate) I will need to seek someone who knows more than me... just so she can continue her journey....


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Adorable. 

You're lucky to have such a great pony for her.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

that will be good for you both. you two can bond even more as well as her and teddy. because you are all learning together and expanding your knowledge. all i know is she is totally living my dream! i always wanted to grow up around horses. so she and teddy are very lucky to have each other.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have already learned so much.... not really _about_ horses, per say. It's more like the true bond between horse and owner. It's a lot like the bond I have with Bella, but there's something more.... It's all so innocent. Which, I think, make it so amazing...


----------



## Silversun (Feb 5, 2010)

*Adorable!*

Teddy must be a guardian angel to put up with the antics of the terrible twos 
I can tell just by watching this short little video, that what these two little guys have is special.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Silversun said:


> Teddy must be a guardian angel to put up with the antics of the terrible twos


hahaha yes he is!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, I'm very jealous that she gets to have sucha great childhood! And goodness, where on earth did you ever find such a wonderful little guy like him? He seems to be the perfect gentleman. I wish you three many happy memories to come!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

grayshell38 said:


> Wow, I'm very jealous that she gets to have sucha great childhood! And goodness, where on earth did you ever find such a wonderful little guy like him? He seems to be the perfect gentleman. I wish you three many happy memories to come!



We were given Teddy in 2008... Thank you


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

That video so does *not* suck! And a great song choice as well!

Their bond is amazing and shines clear through in all the pictures you have posted of them. I look forward to more updates as your girl grows up with her pony...they always make me smile and go all melty inside. Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Absolutely adorable video and you did a fantastic job on it. I felt a little tear, it reminds me so much of me and my first pony! He's definately worth his weight in gold, and it's never to early to teach kids about beautiful bonds and responsibility!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank you both


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

Great video, it brought tears to my eyes Teddy looks so much like my first pony Goldy. He was in his 30's when he passed and I still miss him. He was a great teacher and I believe Teddy will be too.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I am sorry for you loss... I think Teddy will be a great teacher too...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's so adorable. I wish my parents let me ride on my own when I was two lol! I started on my own at 6


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't think I would let her ride by herself if t was any other pony lol I practically have a panic attack every time she does, even though Teddy is always on his best behavior, I still know he's a horse..... I am always just a few feet away too....


----------



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

I literly had tears in my eyes watching that! Super Cute, One of the best I have seen !


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

aw thank you. I am glad you liked it


----------



## laurenlovesjohnny (Jan 4, 2010)

That is so adorable! Their bond is amazing, and I am defiantly subscribing to keep an eye out for the next video!

Mackenzie is going to be a very good rider when she grows up, I wish i could have started riding that young!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank you  They really do have a very special bond. I am so happy to watch them grow up together. I can't wait to make another video.... I just need more material


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Cuties!!!


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Cute!
Even though Im not a children fan this was sweet!


----------

